# CPC-A (Portland, OR) Looking for Externship/Coding Job



## kljr1983 (Aug 4, 2011)

*Internship/Coding*

Seeking an internship or coding position in the Portland, OR area. 

MEDICAL CODING AND ADMINISTRATION

Dedicated, customer-focused people person offering significant experience in medical billing, CPT and ICD-9 coding, as well as secretarial, staff support, and detail oriented data management. Proven track record of reliability, efficiency, and strong ability to multi-task. As a flexible team player constantly recognized for speed, accuracy, and customer satisfaction, I know I would be an asset to your firm.

Professional strengths include:
	CPT and ICD-9 Coding
	Training and Mentoring New Employees
	Customer Service
	Administrative Assistance
	Patient Admittance and Processing	
	Professional Correspondence
	Meeting and Exceeding Job Description Standards
	Quality Assurance
	Excel, Word, and Internet Proficiency
	Data Processing
	Assisting Guests With Their Individual Needs
	Building and Maintaining Professional Relationships
	Data Entry
	Insurance Billing


PROFESSIONAL EXPERIENCE

HANGER PROSTHETICS & ORTHOTICS, Portland, OR	08/09-Present
Office Manager/Medical Billing Specialist
Contacted payers for benefits, eligibility, claim status and followed up on outstanding accounts. Obtained pre-authorizations and predeterminations.  Ensured correct and compliant documents in patient charts required prior to billing. Supervised front desk duties establishing accuracy and consistency. Responsible for patient financial counseling. Maintained administrative office policies and regulations. Directed workflow which enhanced successful time management and facilitated standard operating procedures.  


SHERWOOD FAMILY MEDICINE, Sherwood, OR 	01/09-08/09
Medical Billing Specialist
Scrubbed claims for accurate coding and confirmed appropriate data entered for submission to payers and corrected electronic claims errors. Clarified and settled patient billing and financial questions. Posted payments and denials and followed up with payers. Reviewed medical record to ensure correct and sufficient documentation was noted to justify billing.  


ACSEL CORPORATION, Virginia Beach, VA	8/07 – 11/08
Medical Billing Specialist/Account Rep 
Resolved account balance discrepancies and denials from insurance companies. Ensured absolute accuracy 
and quick transit of electronic and paper claims. Completed denials and appeals in a timely manner. Followed up with payers to make certain claims were properly paid in a timely fashion. Interpreted medical procedures and terminology using CPT and ICD-9 coding.   Responded to patient's inquiries regarding account balances and payments.

BORGESS MEDICAL CENTER, Kalamazoo, MI	5/02 – 7/07
Medical Registrar
Admitted patients in an expedient and customer oriented fashion utilizing data entry and medical coding knowledge. Acted as a liaison between medical staff, patients, and visitors ensuring that all charts and billing information was accurate. Trained new staff to ensure that they maintained the same level of knowledge, detail, and care for patient satisfaction. The department handled upwards of 200 phone calls per day requiring everyone to be alert and constantly multi-tasking. Miscellaneous competencies I employed were Microsoft word, power point, copying, and faxing abilities.


BETHANY CHRISTIAN SERVICES, Kalamazoo, MI	11/00 – 3/02
Frost Desk Receptionist
Greeted customers, answered and directed incoming calls from the mainline. I ensured that
all adoption records were properly recorded and filed. Assisted social workers with copying, faxing, filing, and any other clerical duties.


EDUCATION

Lansing Community College, Lansing, MI
Associate of Applied Arts Sign Language Interpreting
2000-2002, GPA: 4.0


----------

